# Use of a Johnny Bucket Sr. for Snow removal



## jje64 (Jul 8, 2004)

Is anyone using a JB Sr. with an X series for snow removal? IF so, would you please share the technique you are using?

I hope to buy an X585 (although also looking at a 2210) within the next few months. IF I go with the X, I want to add a JB Sr. for some landscaping work around my house. Since I will have it on the tractor I would hate to have to remove it every time I wanted to add a snowblower. And the JB is a lot less money then the Deere blower. I have about an 80' paved driveway that has about a 15 degree incline. 

Thanks
jje64


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

not sure good question i wanted one but i changed my mind


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It depends on how much snow you get. If you need to move lots of snow several times a season it will take quite a while since you would have to move forward to fill the bucket, stop, lift, reverse and dump then repeat lots of times. Its the same problem others have had trying to use a front end loader on their CUT to move clear the drive. It works but takes alot more time than a blower. 

Andy


----------

